# Women`s Cardigan



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://illuminknitdesigns.blogspot.ca/2011/09/winters-tree.html


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i love it!


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

really love it. did you design it?


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

This is gorgeous! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

mary charnley said:


> really love it. did you design it?


I wish I had designed this cardigan. It was a lucky find.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

after I replied, I hit the attachment and saw the original. I like yours so much better with the brown and white stripes!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely cardigan. The only problem is the dark background with white letters. How would you print it out without wasting a lot of ink coloring the background. If that problem can be solved I would definitely save the pattern. Otherwise its a waste.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really pretty, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Lovely cardigan. The only problem is the dark background with white letters. How would you print it out without wasting a lot of ink coloring the background. If that problem can be solved I would definitely save the pattern. Otherwise its a waste.


Lovely pattern :thumbup:

Why not just copy and paste the instructions to microsoft word??


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Lovely pattern :thumbup:
> 
> Why not just copy and paste the instructions to microsoft word??


That's what I did Miss Molly, but the background is still dark with white letters. I guess the website designers think it looks good, and it does, but not something I can print to knit the sweater. If you know of a way to reverse the background to white with black letters I would be forever in your debt if you would share your knowledge LOL. I paid for a pattern earlier this year that was on a dark blue background. Couldn't copy it from a secure Adobe site, and I couldn't change the background color. Luckily another KP member had the pattern in a different format and shared it with me so I could knit the dress.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> That's what I did Miss Molly, but the background is still dark with white letters. I guess the website designers think it looks good, and it does, but not something I can print to knit the sweater. If you know of a way to reverse the background to white with black letters I would be forever in your debt if you would share your knowledge LOL. I paid for a pattern earlier this year that was on a dark blue background. Couldn't copy it from a secure Adobe site, and I couldn't change the background color. Luckily another KP member had the pattern in a different format and shared it with me so I could knit the dress.


I have Word 2010. I copied and pasted the pattern into Word. I then selected all and then chose Normal on the Styles Toolbar. This changed it to black lettering on a white background.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Or in almost any word-processing program, you can copy and paste, then select all and change the letters to something bright (like red), then change the background to white, then change the letters to black. 

(Designers who think that the light-letter-dark-groun is attractive much all be under 25!)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice style!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Patricia, I tried something similar and it didn't work, but I'll try your method and see if it does. Well, it didn't. I'm using Word 2007. I highlighted the text, changed it to red. I then went to "Page Layout", "Paper Color" and changed it to white -- nothing! Maybe it can't be done on an older version of Word.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, Bea, I mistyped. You have to choose NO color in the Paper Color spot.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I tried No Color and it had no effect on the background. As an aside, when I moved the cursor over the various color options, the paper turned that color, BUT not the part that was originally copied from the website. I appreciate your efforts Patricia and would have been really happy if they had worked. I guess this is one of those situations were the best efforts don't succeed.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have Microsoft Word starter 2010 and just done copy and paste again and it shows up as black text on a white background :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay, one more try in older Word. Try opening a new document, type something in your preferred font/size; then copy the pattern from the original; go back to your new Word doc and highlight your typed phrase, then choose Paste Special and when the dialogue box opens, choose Unformatted Text. It SHOULD paste in the pattern in the font and size in which you typed. 

I have to do that all the time to move text between different programs/formats.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Okay, one more try in older Word. Try opening a new document, type something in your preferred font/size; then copy the pattern from the original; go back to your new Word doc and highlight your typed phrase, then choose Paste Special and when the dialogue box opens, choose Unformatted Text. It SHOULD paste in the pattern in the font and size in which you typed.
> 
> I have to do that all the time to move text between different programs/formats.


HOORAY! It worked! I can't thank you enough for sharing your expertise. Will have to pass this on to DH who, while a computer genius, can't always figure out Word.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Hallelujah! I'm so glad and I feel really clueless that I didn't think of that first  

I really detest all the MS programs, so I use Apache OpenOffice (open source freeware) instead of Word/Excel/Office Suite, and WebPlus and PagesPlus (reasonably priced and there are always great deals) from Serif for websites and publication, respectively. Then, when I absolutely have to, I export into Word format or pdf. 

And I recently ditched Quicken for Moneydance, as Quicken did the 'we're no longer supporting online banking unless you upgrade for $$$$' so I said sayonara!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will pass the programs you mentioned on to DH. He may decide to investigate them as MS is not his faborite either. Thanks again.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks


----------

